# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] Πρόβλημα με Sony Ericsson W705

## manolo

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι,
έχω ένα πρόβλημα με το SE W705. Συγκεκριμένα όπως γνωρίζετε το κινητο είναι τύπου slide και το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κάποια πλήκτρα της πάνω πλακέτας, όπως η αποδοχή κλήσης (το YES δηλαδή), ή το πλήκτρο απενεργοποίησης και τερματισμού κλήσης (το ΝΟ) δεν ανταποκρίνονται καθιστώντας το κινητό σχεδόν άχρηστο. Σκέφτομαι για αλλαγή του flex cable που συνδέει τις δυο πλακέτες. Πιθανολογώ ότι εκεί είναι η αιτία της βλάβης. 
Κάε βοήθεια ή γνώμη ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## rep

το ποιο πιθανο ειναι να ειναι το flex αλλα πριν το αλλαξεις ξεκολα την ασπρη μεβρανη απο το πανω πληκτρολογιο να δεις να ειναι καθαρο το pad,

----------


## manolo

Σ' ευχαριστώ Χρυσόστομε, το είχα υπόψην, απλά επειδή το κινητό κατά τ' άλλα είναι σε άριστη σχεδόν κατάσταση και δεν είχε ιστορικό με βρεξίματα, νερά, κλπ., θεώρησα το flex πιο πιθανό. Θα τον κάνω πάντως τον έλεγχο. Και μια ερώτηση γενικότερη για τις επισκευές..από την εμπειρία σου,..ανταλλακτικά από το E-bay είναι αξιόπιστα;. Original, OEM, ή απλά compatible; Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μερικές φορές τα original ανταλλακτικά είναι αρκετά ακριβά ώστε να μην πολυσυμφέρει η επισκευή ιδίως για κινητά μικρού ή μεσαίου κόστους..Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας;

----------


## windmill82

καλημερα και απο μενα. τα αριθμητικα πληκτρα δουλευουν ολα? αν εχεις προβλημα και σε πληκτρο που βρισκεται στο κατω μερος τησ συσκευης η ακομα και στα πλαινα τοτε ειναι βλαβη πλακετας και δεν επισκευαζεται. αν ειναι μονο τα επανω και τσεκαρεις και την λευκη μεμβρανη που λεει ο χρυσοστομος απο πανω και ειναι οκ τοτε ειναι σιγουρα to flex. τα ανταλλακτικα απο το e-bay δεν μπορεις να ξερεις αν ειναι γνησια δυτυχως. αν επιλεξεις καποιο ιμιτασιον πιθανων να ξαναχαλασει πιο γρηγορα απο οτι αν βρεις και βαλεις ενα γνησιο.

----------


## manolo

Τα αριθμητικά πλήκτρα δουλεύουν όλα ΟΚ. Κατά 99% είναι μάλλον flex..Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις παιδιά.

----------


## manolo

Ετσι για την ιστορία παιδιά ενημερώνω ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν το flex cable. Το αντικατέστησα και όλα ΟΚ..

----------


## vasilimertzani

καλησπερα

εχω και εγω ενα sony  κινητο με το εξης προβλημα.δεν φορτιζει.
το ελυσα και βρηκα οτι εκει που συρταρωνει η θυληκη φυσα του κινητου(που κουμπωνει η αρσενικη του φορτιστη)εχει φαει τον χαλκο απο τον χαλκοδιαδρομο.υπαρχει καποια λυση σε αυτο?σκεφτηκα να κολλησω ενα θυληκο mini usb .θα κανω δουλεια ή ειναι για πεταμα?

----------


## manolo

Σε κινητό φίλου που αντιμετώπιζε το ίδιο πρόβλημα το επισκεύασα αντικαθιστώντας την micro usb υποδοχή στο κινητό. Υπάρχουν μαγαζιά στην Ελλάδα που μπορείς να βρεις ανταλλακτικά για κινητά. Τώρα επειδή λες ότι έχει φάει και χαλκό τότε αν δεν φταίει η usb υποδοχή, αν βρεις το σχέδιο του κινητού, να βραχυκυκλώσεις το pin του usb που έχει φαγωθεί ο χαλκός του, με το σημείο επαφής του στο εξάρτημα που καταλήγει η διαδρομή του χαλκού.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Σε κινητό φίλου που αντιμετώπιζε το ίδιο πρόβλημα το επισκεύασα αντικαθιστώντας την micro usb υποδοχή στο κινητό. Υπάρχουν μαγαζιά στην Ελλάδα που μπορείς να βρεις ανταλλακτικά για κινητά. Τώρα επειδή λες ότι έχει φάει και χαλκό τότε αν δεν φταίει η usb υποδοχή, αν βρεις το σχέδιο του κινητού, να βραχυκυκλώσεις το pin του usb που έχει φαγωθεί ο χαλκός του, με το σημείο επαφής του στο εξάρτημα που καταλήγει η διαδρομή του χαλκού.


den exei usb υποδοχη.εχει την κλασικη των sony.Απλα σκεφτηκα λογω μεγεθους να αντικαταστησω με μια usb.xωρις βεβαια να δουλευει τιποτα αλλο απο ακουστικα κλπ.
ο διαδρομος που εχει φαγωθει φαινεται.ειναι 3cm αποσταση ολο και ολο και εκει βυσματωνει η θυληκη φυσα οπου κουμπωνεις πανω τον φορτιστη.

----------


## wow

Η μπροστινη καμερα αλλαζει ευκολα στο συγκεκριμενο κινητο ή θελει οπωσδηποτε εξειδικευμενο εργαλειο ? 
Θελω  να  αλλαξω το ακουστικο(δεν ακουγεται καθολου προφανως κομενη γραμμη απο flex)  που παει σετ με ολο το flex και πρεπει να βαλω  την καμερα απο το παλιο στο νεο  flex. Συμφωνα με το manual χρειάζεται  camera removal tool για να ξεκουμπωσει η καμερα το οποιο ομως δε βρισκω  πουθενα στην αγορα. 


Γνωριζει καποιος που μπορουμε να βρουμε αυτα τα 2 camera removals της sony ?
Οποιαδηποτε συμβουλη δεκτη

----------


## windmill82

κοιταξε θα προτεινω κατι που δεν ενδυκνειται απο τον κατασκευαστη αλλα θα σου δωσει λυση. Αφου ετσι κ αλλιως το παλιο φλεξ θα το πεταξεις , μπορεις να σπασεις ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ την βαση που συγκρατει την καμερα , βαζοντας ενα πολυ λεπτο κατσαβιδι αναμεσα στην καμερα και στη βαση και πιεζοντας προς την εξω πλευρα, αν αυτο το κανεις και απο τις 4 πλευρες τησ βασης , αυτη θα σπασει ή θα ξεχειλωσει προς τα εξω. την βαση θα την καταστρεψεις αλλα θα απελυθερωσεις την καμερα και θα την τοποθετησεις στο νεο σου φλεξ. Ξαναλεω οτι αυτη η διαδικασια καταστρεφει την βαση του παλιου φλεξ (το οποιο ειναι ηδη χαλασμενο οποτε δεν σε πειραζει) αλλα ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΡΟΣΕΚΤΙΚΟΣ να καταστρεψεις και το camera module.

----------

